# Visa help for soon-to-be expat?



## jfried11 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm a recent college graduate who is moving to Cairo to try to find work and brush up on my Arabic, and I was hoping for some advice on visas in the country. 

Can I rent an apartment in Egypt without a residency visa? 

Can I obtain an entry visa without a job?

Can I obtain an entry visa without a bank account in country?

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

Yes, yes and yes is the reply today but please be aware it could change tomorrow

Maiden


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Boy! I was going to say, starting with point 2

Yes, but only a tourist visa

Point 1 - yes, but the landlord will be doing it illegally, as he/she is supposed to make a copy of your residency visa and submit it.

Point 3 - yes, but refer to point 2.

None of this allows you to work in Egypt...which was not a big deal prior to January 25th, but is now.


----------



## jfried11 (Oct 4, 2011)

Do you mind elaborating on this?



gerhardme1954 said:


> None of this allows you to work in Egypt...which was not a big deal prior to January 25th, but is now.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

jfried11 said:


> Do you mind elaborating on this?


Well they had this little thing called a 'revolution'...


----------



## jfried11 (Oct 4, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Well they had this little thing called a 'revolution'...


THEY DID???????


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

The bottom line is. Before the 25th January 2011 most Egyptians believed that Egypt belonged to Mubarak. They no longer think so, and their interior department is now starting to reflect that. US citizens still just walk in, but not all the time, and as the new political aspirations of the people obtains substance, the immigration laws will progressively reflect that. In Egypt things take time, the pyramids was not build in one day...so that is why we said yes, yes, yes, but maybe not tomorrow.


----------

